
Travellar – The Social Travel App - gbresciano
https://www.travellar.app/
======
gbresciano
We have just launched Travellar. It's concept is to make solo-travelling
easier by:

Finding the best travel activities, improvise, explore and experience the
world.

Spontaneously connect with others while exploring together.

Creating activities and having other travellers joining your adventure.

Check it out at www.travellar.app

Thanks!

~~~
kopiblanca
nice!

~~~
gbresciano
thanks!

